# new firewall free



## Blitze105 (May 3, 2005)

i need a new firewall.. that is free. i had to get rid of zone alarm for technical issues, so is there any other one that is good and free?
-blitze


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I highly recommend Sygate Personal Firewall. It's my favorite, has always worked great for me, and it's free. Download:
http://smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm


----------



## CompXP2006 (Jan 1, 2006)

Kerio Personal Firewall
http://www.download.com/Kerio-Personal-Firewall/3000-2092_4-10322940.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## Blitze105 (May 3, 2005)

Thank you both i'll try them out
-blitze


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

kbalona said:


> I highly recommend Sygate Personal Firewall. It's my favorite, has always worked great for me, and it's free. Download:
> http://smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm


I don't believe Sygate is Free anymore.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I have been wanting to try this one out for some time now. I posted this link once before but I don't remember where.

http://www.r-firewall.com/


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

i havent used this but ive heard great news about kerio firewall so im gonna recommend it.


----------



## mlegg (Dec 11, 2005)

whatever you decide on, make sure you only install ONE software firewall!

you cannot have 2 actively running on your computer, they will conflict with each other

Sygate is not free anymore, it was discontinued Nov 30, '05


If you have Windows XP and have been doing your Windows Updates you have a firewall that came with SP2. This firewall is much better than the original IFC version that was put out, and for most users will be more than sufficient as a host centric firewall.

If you do use a 3rd party firewall such as Kerio, make sure you have the Windows one turned off (go into the control panel to do so)


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

mlegg, are you sure it's not free anymore? Sygate website says this:
"Easiest-to-use PC firewall and still free for personal/home use"

http://www.simtel.com/product.download.mirrors.php?id=53687
Their website link goes here ^^ Is this just a trial or what?


----------



## mlegg (Dec 11, 2005)

I guess there may be some sites out there hosting the .exe for Sygate still

but you will not get any support or updates on it as Sygate has officially discontinued it. I believe they sell a Pro version though.

As I said in my post above really the Windows firewall is more than sufficient for most users, and if you are behind a router with a SPI firewall you are sufficiently protected.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

From my experience Windows Firewall does not do the job properly, It blocks incoming but no outgoing, and that's very important. I ran several tests using Windows Firewall, and it fails many of them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Of course, outgoing protection is only key if you surf to a lot of suspect sites and invite spyware/malware into your machine in the first place. :smile:


----------



## Blitze105 (May 3, 2005)

mlegg said:


> whatever you decide on, make sure you only install ONE software firewall!
> 
> you cannot have 2 actively running on your computer, they will conflict with each other


i know......
-blitze


----------

